# Man survives bite from deadly sea snake



## News Bot (Nov 8, 2010)

A MAN has survived a bite from one of the deadliest snakes in the world while fishing off the North Queensland coast.

*Published On:* 08-Nov-10 07:52 AM
*Source:* By Alexis Gillham via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2010)

Can't be that deadly....he's still alive! :lol:


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 8, 2010)

hes very lucky to be alive


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2010)

Apparently alcohol saved him


----------



## D3pro (Nov 8, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Apparently alcohol saved him


 
haha... booze, is there anything it can't do?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2010)

By all accounts he thought he was putting a worm on his hook


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 8, 2010)

the artical must be wrong, the bite could not have been on his leg.......must have been on the webbing between his thumb and finger thats the only place sea snakes can bite you because there mouths are too small


----------



## r3ptilian (Nov 8, 2010)

Dont know bout them only being able to bite between the fingers coz their heads are too small seeing as though they can eat fish larger than thier heads. Sure some types have a small head but when you think about the size some grow to Im pretty sure they would have no trouble chewin on most parts of your body. Very lucky man though.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 8, 2010)

Beyond having heard it from someone else, does anyone know for sure whether or not they can bite? I have also heard the "rumour" that their mouths are too small to bite you, but I've always wondered where this came from... does anyone know for sure?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's what I do know Kristy....

If the sea snake is so deadly then how come you still have up to 8 hours to live? Yet an EB or Coastal tai can give you knockout symptoms within minutes.

If they're so deadly why is mortality only at 10% (or did I read that wrong):

"Mortality is 10 per cent without the anti-venom, but improves significantly once administered."

Maybe it's my grasp on English - to me it sounds like 90 out of 100 bites are harmless... and even less harmful if antivenom is administered.

Next - sea snakes survive on a diet of fish... fish about the size of our hand or larger perhaps... Fish have scales... Surely that would indicate their head is large enough to bite a hand, finger etc....


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yep, that all makes sense to me, Slim. Next time I see one on a dive, I'll make sure to keep my fingers to myself


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry - I was meant to add - because fish have scales as a protection - surely a sea snake's fangs would be able to penetrate skin easily.

Here's one thing I do not know - what is the method of first aid for a sea snake - is it the same as all Australian elapids? Pressure bandage???


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 8, 2010)

"
Crew member Allan Jefferson said, depending on the amount of venom injected, symptoms can appear after two minutes and death can follow just an hour later."
​


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2010)

A few shots of whiskey and off with the limb! That's the ol' sea-farers remedy!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 8, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> the artical must be wrong, the bite could not have been on his leg.......must have been on the webbing between his thumb and finger thats the only place sea snakes can bite you because there mouths are too small


Depends on the species of snake - the olive sea snake (_Aipysurus laevis_), which is the one most commonly encountered by diver, has the mouth you described. The stokes sea snake (_Astrotia stokesii_) has a larger gape and fangs, its often quoted that they can penetrate a wet suit - though the thickness of the wet suit is never discussed.


slim6y said:


> Maybe it's my grasp on English - to me it sounds like 90 out of 100 bites are harmless... and even less harmful if antivenom is administered.


Most sea snake bites occur on trawlers, the poor animal has been hauled up onto the boat stressed and in a net with other critters. They often expend their venom on the fellow net travellers before they have the opportunity to have revenge on the real perpetrator.


slim6y said:


> Next - sea snakes survive on a diet of fish... fish about the size of our hand or larger perhaps... Fish have scales... Surely that would indicate their head is large enough to bite a hand, finger etc....


Again species specific, a large number actually feed on fish eggs. Sea snakes that do feed on fish tend to go for small gobies, eels and other fish that can be trapped. I don't thing sea snakes will "do a python" and attempt to swallow large prey due to stream lining issues. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

The bite on the leg sounds real suss though.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> Depends on the species of snake - the olive sea snake (_Aipysurus laevis_), which is the one most commonly encountered by diver, has the mouth you described. The stokes sea snake (_Astrotia stokesii_) has a larger gape and fangs, its often quoted that they can penetrate a wet suit - though the thickness of the wet suit is never discussed.
> 
> Most sea snake bites occur on trawlers, the poor animal has been hauled up onto the boat stressed and in a net with other critters. They often expend their venom on the fellow net travellers before they have the opportunity to have revenge on the real perpetrator.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for clearing that up - was always wondering this - I recall seeing a nature program showing a sea snake eating a fish (it was smallish I think) - but fish eggs etc seems like a good diet too - but then why the requirement of such potent venom?

_E. shistosa_ is apparently the 6th most potent venom in the world (according to deadly australians) - which also suggests (similarly) that they feed on fish and eggs. But also includes some crustacea too.


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 8, 2010)

sorry if people did not get that i was being sarcastic in my previous post thats why i put the little wink at the end.


anyways lets get the shovel out.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> sorry if people did not get that i was being sarcastic in my previous post thats why i put the little wink at the end.
> 
> 
> anyways lets get the shovel out.



Oh no... I missed your post and went straight to Kristy's... that'll teach me... 

Ahhhh sarcasm......


----------

